# X is the pet name for Y



## seitt

Greetings

Please. how can I say the following?
X is the pet name for Y
E.g.
Ibo is the pet name for Ibrahim.

Every blessing,

Simon


----------



## themadprogramer

Well, the most common word for pet/nick name in Turkish is "takma ad/isim".

E.g.
Cavuş, Cavidan'ın takma adıdır.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks – can your sentence be used both to say that one particular Cavidan whom you know has been given the pet name of Cavuş, and also to generalize that all the Cavidans in the world can, at least in theory, be called Cavuş?


----------



## themadprogramer

I suppose so.

After all İbo is the Turkish equivalent of Abe for Abraham

HOWEVER

Takma ad doesn't necessarily have to be like this.

I could arbitrarily give someone called seitt the "takma isim" Welsh-Corgi and it would still make sense.


----------



## Reverence

"Takma isim", "lakap", and "rumuz" are Turkish words for "nickname". If we're talking about diminutives, we need to find another word for that. There's mention of the term "küçültme ismi" in textbooks, but that's hardly ever used in daily speech. Most of the time, the word _kısaltma _is also used to denote pet names.

_İbrahim'in kısa hali İbo'dur.
Cavuş, Cavidan'ın kısaltmasıdır.
Hasan'a kısaca Haso derdik.
_etc.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most useful!


----------



## themadprogramer

Kısaltması is better in my opinion,
Though it also means acronym, so choose whichever suits the context best


----------

